# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  What am I?

## DartEd

I'm light green, have a firm stem with lots of oval shaped leaves, and I grow like wild fire.

heres my picture.  What am I?  Please identify me.

----------


## BonnieLorraine

Looks like some sort of Peperomia, has it bloomed? Kind of looks like fraseri.

----------


## DartEd

I knew you'd be my salvation. I think you're right. It hasn't bloomed and I was going to clip it and try to propagate it for my latest build but I don't want to damage it before I seem the bloom. I'm also fascinated by how I can direct it into a piece of wood and it just goes with it. It's like it knows how I want it to grow.  :Smile: . Weird huh?

----------


## Lynn

> I knew you'd be my salvation. I think you're right. It hasn't bloomed and I was going to clip it and try to propagate it for my latest build but I don't want to damage it before I seem the bloom. I'm also fascinated by how I can direct it into a piece of wood and it just goes with it. It's like it knows how I want it to grow. . Weird huh?


Hi Ed,
Are the other little shoots below the tall one from the same plant?

----------


## DartEd

They are all the same plant. I'll take current pics. This plant grows amazingly fast.

----------


## bill

Looks like pilea  nummulariifolia (creeping charlie) to me. I've had it in numerous tanks. Keep it watered and it grows ridiculously.

----------


## DartEd

It could be.  The leaves aren't as textured as they appear in the picture I posted. I was just curious. It's really nice how willing it is to grow in whatever direction I guide it in.

----------

